# New edge permutation memo method: Equation (a work in porgress)



## Lotsofsloths (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok, I was thinking of this method while doing my math homework, so please give this some constructive criticism.

Equation Method.

Ok this is just the memorazation, for the actual solve, I suggest just going straight to permutation of edges, no orientation.

To start off you need Numbers:
U: 1
F: 2
D: 3
B: 4
R: 5
L: 6

There you go.



Now you need signs:
Goto any face, looking at the upper most edge and name that;
+
now go into a clockwise circle, 
the next edge is;
-
then;
*
then;
/
Ok now that you have your signs labeled, its time for equation symbols:
In the same clockwise circle starting with the upper most edge:
=(equal to)
[does not Equal to]
<(less than)
>(greater than)

Ok!
Now you have all that you need labeled.

You would remember a memo that looks a little like this..

6* 3[doesn't equal] ??
1* 5= ??
4 - 2> ??
Etc. Etc..

Please give me some constructive criticism..


----------



## magicsquares (Dec 31, 2007)

I did that before when I used numbers. Like sometimes 5 then 2 = 10. It worked for me. I didn't label pieces with signs though.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Dec 31, 2007)

how did you do it?


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't use the equations, but I use a lot of math/sequeance to memorize edges with numbers.

Examples:
2 3 5 (all primes)
3 12 9 (all dividible by 3)
3 2 9 (3^2 = 9)
8 12 4 (8 * 12 + 4 = 100)

Other numbers actually have a state attached to it (6 = average, 7=lucky, 10=perfect, 11=crazy)


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 1, 2008)

> I don't use the equations, but I use a lot of math/sequeance to memorize edges with numbers.
> 
> Examples:
> 2 3 5 (all primes)
> ...



I don't exactly follow what your trying to get at?

I was thinking when memorizing, you could have a variable. This number that is related to answer of all the equations?

Also: I'm not good with numbers for edges(just random numbers like: 3 5 2 7 etc.) so do you have a more..practical way for memo of the edges, also a more efficient way to permute them(I am currently trying the method where you permute one at a time, and theres no edge orientation)?


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2008)

I was trying to tell you that memorizing numbers can be done in many ways. I have never seen anyone use fixed equations though.

For edges, there are 3 basic methods:
Orient first, Permute using cycles (permutes 2 or more at a time)
Pochmann/M2 (permute 1 at a time with correct orientation)
TuRBo/Freestyle (permute 2 at a time using cycles with correct orientation)


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 1, 2008)

which is the one where you don;t have to orient edges at all?


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2008)

Pochmann/M2 and TuRBo/Freestyle both orient the edge while permuting it.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 1, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Other numbers actually have a state attached to it (6 = average, 7=lucky, 10=perfect, 11=crazy)


Come on! Every reasonably decent mathematician knows 6 is perfect ;-)



Lotsofsloths said:


> which is the one where you don't have to orient edges at all?


On 3x3x3, you have to orient edges, no matter what method you use... Permutation is not enough...

Anything on that list but 3OP should do (orient-while-permute): Pochmann, M2, TuRBo, freestyle


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2008)

Sorry, I am not a mathematician.

In my country we have a scoring system ranging from 1 to 10 where 5.5 is considered "sufficient".

(Is there any actual use for perfect numbers, or is that just the way mathematicians like to waste their time?)


----------



## amateurguy (Jan 20, 2008)

I use numbers for EP memorization too. And I sometimes (actually most of the time) use math to help me memorize the sequence. e.g.

(11 7 6 1 5) (4 9 10 3 12 4)

11-7 or 7-11 I remember vividly because they rhyme (eleven-seven)

6-1 = 5

4/9 is one of my family member's birthdate

10 follows 9.

3 = 12/4

Voila!


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow, thats easier!
Which method do you use to solve the edges though?


----------



## amateurguy (Jan 20, 2008)

Unfortunately, I use the beginner's T-perm method as described here http://pjkcubed.com/blindfold-guide.html. My edge orientation is separate using algs like MUMUMU2M'UM'UM'U2 and (MU)x4(M'U)x4.

I tried learning M2 Edges but I'm still confused about how it works.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 20, 2008)

I really need a method for edges before March 22nd...
Then, is the Princeton Open 2008, if I can BLD solve by then, 4th youngest BLD'er in the world!!

Corners are easy;
I use the J Perm to switch them, one by one..And I number them 1 - 8.
Then I imagine a keyboard in front of me, and look for some patterns, for example(just the other day actually!) I got this sequence: 1 6 4 5 7 8 2, I would remember: sweet 16, 45(on a key board they are consecutive), 78,(same here) 2(comes after 1, which I used for 16).

I make a mental image in my head of a keyboard that has all those..

Edges:
I use the method where you use the J Perm, the T Perm, and the other J Perm.
Then I move the pieces up into the buffer, switch them out, put them back, do another..

Using this method: 
No BLD solves >.<


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 20, 2008)

Another idea popped into my head..
This ones about solving the edges:

How about permuting the edges first, then orienting them?
that would make permutation much easier for those of you who use T Perm to get the edges?
Then you can use those edge algorithms that don't disturb the permutation of anything?


----------



## joey (Jan 20, 2008)

Use the t-perm to permute and orient the edges at the same time.
UR is the buffer. UL is the target. It is easy.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 20, 2008)

Yea, I use that, I just can't memo it correctly or something...


----------



## amateurguy (Jan 22, 2008)

Try orienting the edges first. Then permute later. You'll have less setup algs to learn for permutation (only 10) as described in PJK's site. Some of these algs are even very intuitive and easy to understand. 

Sure it might be slow. But at least you'll get a full successful BLD solve first.


----------



## tim (Jan 22, 2008)

amateurguy said:


> You'll have less setup algs to learn for permutation (only 10) as described in PJK's site.



Ahhhh, don't learn them! They are all intuitive and you should come up with them on your own.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Jan 22, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> How about permuting the edges first, then orienting them?


If you permute first, then orient, you need to memo which cubies need to be oriented rather than which positions need to be oriented. A number of people seem to use visual memo, and it's easier to visualize where a set of pieces *are* as opposed to where they *belong*. I don't see how permuting first would would have any advantages over orienting first.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 24, 2008)

amateurguy said:


> Try orienting the edges first. Then permute later. You'll have less setup algs to learn for permutation (only 10) as described in PJK's site. Some of these algs are even very intuitive and easy to understand.
> 
> Sure it might be slow. But at least you'll get a full successful BLD solve first.



The thing is though, orientation really gets me messed up, I don't know if an edge is oriented or not >.<

All of you guys have good ideas and I'll try to implement them all in my first successful BLD.


----------



## amateurguy (Jan 26, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> The thing is though, orientation really gets me messed up, I don't know if an edge is oriented or not >.<



What color scheme do you use when solving BLD (e.g. I solve with Top: White and Front: Red). Maybe I can help out.

For example, with White on top and Red on front, here's how I know if the edges are oriented or not. Considering that any edge on your cube will have a white/yellow/red/orange sticker, edges are correctly oriented when:

1. White/Yellow stickers on the U and D layers MUST face either Up and Down respectively.

2. White/Yellow stickers on the middle layer (E layer) must face Left or Right (NEVER Front or Back)

3. Red/Orange stickers on the U and D layer MUST NOT face Up and Down respectively.

4. Red/Orange stickers on the E layer MUST face Front or Back.

Uhhh... if that was confusing (or wrong even ), please tell me. I'll give an example scramble. Meanwhile, I've to go study for a test.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 29, 2008)

MY color scheme is
Green- U
Yellow- F
But are you using the F2B2 group or the R2L2 group?(I think you are using the R2L2)
I personally prefer the F2B2 group. I don't know why.
I understand it completely and I now know what pieces are un-oriented, no its just the permutation >.<
Have any ideas on what method?
Maybe Pochman or Cycle?
I was thinking cycle.


----------



## joey (Jan 29, 2008)

Seriously, stop making so many useless posts.

And please spell poachman as pochmann. Unless you are speaking of someone else, that I do not know.


----------



## tim (Jan 29, 2008)

joey said:


> Seriously, stop making so many useless posts.
> 
> And please spell poachman as pochmann. Unless you are speaking of someone else, that I do not know.



I back joey up here: Stop talking about bld cubing, just learn it.


----------

